# Google- Napo Pharmaceuticals Receives Cornerstone Investment for ... - MarketWatch (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Napo Pharmaceuticals Receives Cornerstone Investment for *...*MarketWatch (press release) - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Salix also has a worldwide license to all other possible human indications, including *irritable bowel syndrome*, for crofelemer. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

